# Sending Money - What Is Enough?



## Nick1977 (Aug 24, 2013)

I seem to be asked to send money to my girfriend every 2 days. 1500 to 5000. Does this seem like to much for 1 person? can she really be going through money that fast on just food and cream silk?


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

nick1977 said:


> i seem to be asked to send money to my girfriend every 2 days. 1500 to 5000. Does this seem like to much for 1 person? Can she really be going through money that fast on just food and cream silk?


yes!!! Run, don't walk!!!


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Nick1977 said:


> I seem to be asked to send money to my girfriend every 2 days. 1500 to 5000. Does this seem like to much for 1 person? can she really be going through money that fast on just food and cream silk?


Given that you can get a decent book keeper for around 25,000 a month and a driver for less than half that I'd say the requests are a little high. I've eaten sushi until my eyeballs have popped in a Japanese restaurant in a more expensive part of Manila for around PHP500. 

You are being fleeced, good Sir.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nick1977 said:


> I seem to be asked to send money to my girfriend every 2 days. 1500 to 5000. Does this seem like to much for 1 person? can she really be going through money that fast on just food and cream silk?


Simple answer is yes she can go through that much and more for just those items---if she is supporting the entire family for said items.

Suggest you run fast as you can and not send more $$$

At the same time, I will close this thread as the subject has been well covered in other threads :closed_2: ...


----------

